# Phelps "blew" it.



## Pot Belly (Feb 5, 2009)

Saw an interview with him today.  He was evasive and very vague about the situation.  Somehow mumbled something about a "mistake" and not doing it again.

What a perfect opportunity to let the world know that everyone smokes, (even winners) and that it isn't all what "they" say it is.  

It was obvious he was more concerned about his "sponsors" opinion.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 5, 2009)

*yep,i agree somewhat  but  it is his career and livleyhood after all :ignore:.i think i would keep it hidden/downplay it  for the amount he gets paid of his sponsers *


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 5, 2009)

i would stack bank if i was him then go get active.i mean come on how many commercials does he have to do to be set?


----------



## 84VW (Feb 5, 2009)

he got 3 months suspension

hxxp://sports.yahoo.com/top/news?slug=ap-phelpssuspended&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## LowRider (Feb 5, 2009)

lets see, make potentially 50 million in endorsements or loose it all.  it ain't hard to choose between the two.  Also Kellogg's has dropped him as a sponsor.  it would be nice if the stars would ban together.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 6, 2009)

i felt the same. shame he says he made a mistake (when i'd bet he doesn't feel that way at all) but i understand it, he has a lot to lose.

that's what we need though. our society is pretty dumb, and think celebrity's are gods. so if some high profile celebs started speaking for the decriminalization of marijuana, it'd go a long way, i think.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 6, 2009)

This Punk still has SEVERAL MILLION DOLLARS in the bank.If he didnt make another dollar ,,,he could still live very very well the rest of his Life. The guy whinned like a girl on camera. Makes me sick.:ignore:


----------



## Hick (Feb 7, 2009)

84VW said:
			
		

> he got 3 months suspension
> 
> hxxp://sports.yahoo.com/top/news?slug=ap-phelpssuspended&prov=ap&type=lgns



feel lucky.. you only got 3 _days_ for your language..


----------



## POTUS (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't boycott Kellogg

Friday, February 06, 2009 by Dave Winer.


First, a disclaimer -- I used to smoke pot, but I haven't in many years. I don't smoke anything, or actually take any drugs that get me high. However, I strongly believe that marijuana should be decriminalized, even made legal. 

I think it's the ultimate in hypocrisy to argue that former members of the excecutive branch of the US govt should not be prosecuted for war crimes because it would be looking backward, while our jails are full of people whose only "crime" is that they smoke pot. 

It's like we have two legal systems, one for the powerful and one for the rest of us. It's so un-American, I don't know why people can't see that. 

For the rest of the article:
www.scripting.com/stories/2009/02/06/dontBoycottKellogg.html


----------



## POTUS (Feb 7, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> This Punk still has SEVERAL MILLION DOLLARS in the bank.If he didnt make another dollar ,,,he could still live very very well the rest of his Life. The guy whinned like a girl on camera. Makes me sick.:ignore:


hehe, really, tell us how you really feel....hehehehehehe


----------



## iClown (Feb 7, 2009)

well he did get suspended from SWIMMING USA for 3 months, and the guy likes to swim, so he has to say he's sorry.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 7, 2009)

Im sick of these pampered, Crybaby, Athletes.When he finally can stand up and "really do something" that would help someone besides himself,,,you know,,like sick PPL that need (MMJ)Whats he do!! This PUNK,, cries like a little *****,,cause he got caught smoken some weed.:ignore:

And by the way,,He musta been hanging out with some more stand up guys,, like himself,,, for his pic to end up on the Net in the 1st place. .


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 8, 2009)

He's still a young punk scared of what his mama thinks about him........a do-gooder in the limelight, enjoying his new financial windfall.  But he'll go back to toking up soon enough when the smoke clears.  

The only real 'mistake' he knows he made was letting that azzwipe take a pic of him and sell him out.


----------



## Pot Belly (Feb 8, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> It's like we have two legal systems, one for the powerful and one for the rest of us.  I don't know why people can't see that.


It's like night and day to me.  And the concern to prosecute him on a picture taken in the past.  Of just him toking up?  With no tangible evidence?

What about the criminal activity that has led to our "worldwide" financial crisis?  Those guys were able to write their own contracts, making their activity "legal", and above the law.  They somehow figured a way to reach into my wallet, rob me of my money, and not get prosecuted for it.  Then they get bailed out, and we pay for it again with heavy taxation.  If that ain't criminal, I don't know what is..........

It's the "haves and the have mores" against the "have-nots".  Has been since the beginning of time.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 8, 2009)

When people are in the lime-light and millions of dollars are in the mix, the spokesman will always do as they are instructed to do by their advisers when the money spout starts drying up.

If anyone here thinks that Phelps "apology" was sincere, I have some land to sell you. Come by at low tide and I'll show it to you.

They probably squirted onion juice in his eyes just before putting the cameras on him and had a chart with his forecasted earnings on the wall behind the camera.

What bullcrap.

As was Kellogg's statement about the incident. They want their earnings to continue climbing. The advisers told the decision makers that this was the path to best ensure that happening.

It's business.

Don't take it so personally.

It has nothing to do with Marijuana. It's all about money.

As usual.


----------



## iClown (Feb 8, 2009)

Good posting POTUS, Keloggs has to drop him, they're mainly aiming at young kids, they have kids help lines on each of there boxes, they gotta stay goody good.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 8, 2009)

all i have to say is would of been better if bong was loaded thick w/ milk.


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 8, 2009)

Better yet if they had an after shot with a milk bong mustache.


----------



## Moto-Man (Feb 8, 2009)

TentFarmer said:
			
		

> Better yet if they had an after shot with a milk bong mustache.



Too funny...! 

M-M


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 8, 2009)

Too bad it had to happen but we all must remember that we love something tha is very taboo in our society. We all should try to be careful in what we do and he knows his life is open to the public.  The person we should be after is the *punk* who took the picture and sold it to the press now that was low.  Matter of fact the camera man/woman should have their eyelids taped open and flashed with a camera or a strobe light for 2 days straight.:hitchair:


----------



## schoolboy420 (Feb 9, 2009)

I didnt see the apology. I would understand why he would be crying, his career is on the line. I'd say it takes an amazing amount of training to become an olympic swimming person.

haha my mom actually called me in to see the picture, and i was like Hell Yeah!!! that proves the pot makes you lazy theory wrong. pretty tight bong too.

and we dont have to be famous to do something. we could still stick with potus's thread about the letter to the pres on january 20th 2010


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 9, 2009)

We, as a group, have taken the time to educate ourselves on marijuana. I know what it's effects are, good and bad and I as an adult have decided that the pros outweigh the cons. To the majority of the uneducated public, marijuana is a drug, and dangerous, and they believe that is why it is illegal. 

Our society, especially in the States, we hold our actors and professional athlete up on a pedestal. So many people in our culture have an unhealthy obsession with these figures, it really blows my mind. See the issue I want to address is that a lot of these figures are looked up to as a role model (often rightfully so), and we as a society hold them to a higher level of accountability. 

Michael Phelps broke the law. It is a law that I strongly disagree with, as I'm sure most of us do, but the fact of the matter is that he still broke the law. How do you explain to the kids that look up to him what he has done. Even if you're a marijuana advocate, is it okay to break the law just because you don't agree with it? I feel that once kids reach a certain age you should have an open and honest discussion about marijuana, but you can't overlook the fact that for most it is still illegal. And I don't think that is an appropriate conversation to have with prepubescent kids. 

I have broken many laws and sometimes felt justified in doing so. I know what the possible legal ramifications are if I'm arrested for smoking pot, yet I still do it. At one point in my life I was homeless and often stole food from convenience stores, I knew what I was doing was wrong, but I still did it.

Would this story still be such a big deal if it had happened in a state or county where marijuana was decriminalized? Of course if would still be a big deal, he is the highest awarded athlete in Olympic history. I think it would then make for a much more interesting story though having the local sheriff saying, "We have no intention of prosecuting, what he did is not technically a crime." I think there are a lot of people out there who don't even realize that decriminalization is happening.

Do you see what I'm saying, even though all he did was smoke a bong, it's a much bigger deal than that. He doesn't regret smoking pot, he regrets getting caught. Obviously a lot of this is just my opinion, and my legs are getting tired from standing on this soapbox, I guess I'm just rambling at this point but I hope I made some sort of  point.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 9, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Even if you're a marijuana advocate, is it okay to break the law just because you don't agree with it?
> 
> I think it would then make for a much more interesting story though having the local sheriff saying, "We have no intention of prosecuting, what he did is not technically a crime."


Yes, it is ok to break the law if it is an unjust law. In the USA, the very principles of our country are founded on that concept.

In a perfect world, teachers would be telling their students how unjust the laws concerning Marijuana were and how society changed those laws to be fair and just.

I would rather have heard the local sheriff say; "His use of Marijuana has nothing to do with his performance or standing as a professional athlete. Obviously it hasn't affected that performance negatively. Let's concern ourselves with something that matters instead of this nonsense".


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 9, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Yes, it is ok to break the law if it is an unjust law. In the USA, the very principles of our country are founded on that concept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noneedforalarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> feel lucky.. you only got 3 _days_ for your language..


haha.man hick your hilarious.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 11, 2009)

I heard on the news last night,,that 8 ppl are going to jail over this Snichen Punks mouth,,Including the guy that owns the bong.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 11, 2009)

iClown said:
			
		

> Good posting POTUS, Keloggs has to drop him, they're mainly aiming at young kids, they have kids help lines on each of there boxes, they gotta stay goody good.


 
i'm glad there is a debate going on about this...

i JUST signed the boycott (hxxp://www.petitiononline.com/Kellogg/petition.html) for several reasons.  

First of all, while advertising is aimed at certain demographics, in this case children, it would be ignorant to ignore the fact that this demographic is incapable of making any purchases.  

Secondly, when as the pro-pot lobby are we going to stand up against corporate America, and show our hero's they don't NEED to be sorry for firing one up?  I'd rather have seen him appologize again for the drunk driving.  

Third, we could all save a few bucks during this recession, and buy the off brand cereal in a bag.  I don't need to pay extra for the fancy box that sits in my pantry 23 hours and 55 minutes a day.  

Finally, as a former competetive swimmer at the national level, retired swim coach, and FORMER contributor to US Swim, I have to say that I have seen more people NOT lose a sponsorship, or scholarship for far worse infractions. (DUI, disorderly, assault/battery, steroids, stimulants etc.)  US Swim did what they thought they had to, as did Kellogg...but it doesn't mean I still have to support them...and I won't.  

I will continue to support Phelps.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2009)

So when Kellogg's signed Phelps they were completely aware of his prior DUI?

Being behind the wheel drunk was acceptable and a bing hit wasnt?

I am gonna boycott Kelloggs too, and only buy the generic poptarts from here on out.  

I'll always love Phelps.  He seems so much more human to me now.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 11, 2009)

Read:

hxxp://www.walletpop.com/blog/2009/02/10/backlash-against-kelloggs-would-legalizing-marijuana-be-good-f/?icid=200100397x1218861682x1201212187

Comment:

To me, seems fishy or strange. Something does not sit right. Suddenly there just seems to be so much out there about legalization, it's starting to make me worry...


...and so far, I have learned to trust my gut, because it has never been wrong thus far...

Mr. Phelp's will be fine, his buddy's might be fine. Most likely they will bacause so many are going up in arm's about this. I feel this is a pretty good way to guage america's reaction on a broad scale to the possibility of legalization. Now, we ALL know what a conspiracy person I am (if you didn't, now you do) seems like this is more of a...plan...in my eyes. 

I have felt like legalization is something that "They" have had plans for since FOREVER, just like we have war plans for just about every conflict scenerio you can think of. The Govt. KNOWS of the importance of marijuana..they KNOW that it's mostly less harmful than pharmies. They KNOW these things or else they would have NEVER patented a few CBN's BEFORE anyone else could. 

Evil...maybe. 

Stupid...Never. Just like Gee.


----------



## POTUS (Feb 11, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I have felt like legalization is something that "They" have had plans for since FOREVER, just like we have war plans for just about every conflict scenerio you can think of. The Govt. KNOWS of the importance of marijuana...


Good point, F'n.

Of course they've studied it. Hell, they study the mating habits of the left-handed wahoo bird during flight.

Something with the potential of marijuana, you know they've studied it to death.

The BOOZE companies will suffer if weed is legalized. They have a LOT of money and power to lobby with in DC.

Find me a BOOZE manufacturer that wants MJ legal....

If you do, I'll find you a left-handed wahoo bird.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 11, 2009)

I too would boycott Kellogg's...

But...

I just LOVE the Special K with strawberries too much. 
Plus it's healthy(ish).

Sorry...


----------



## IRISH (Feb 11, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Read:
> 
> To me, seems fishy or strange. Something does not sit right. Suddenly there just seems to be so much out there about legalization, it's starting to make me worry...
> 
> ...


 
>>> and on that note, in a few moments, they will be giving a statement as to THEY are on the verge of some huge new medical, scientific breakthrough showing that what WE already knew to be facts, as thier very own new developement.

and all the time, it was US driving. we just let them ride shotgun...bb...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 11, 2009)

Who is giving what statement where?

Is it "them" like I think it is?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 11, 2009)

by Rabbi Daniel S. Brenner  "Kellog's should immediately release a statement explaining why drunk driving was acceptable in their eyes {concerning Phelp's prior DUI yet Kellog's did not remove his sponsorship then} and smoking marijuana is a reason for someone to lose their job. Until they explain their position, I encourage everyone to buy other cereals and to let the Kellog's corporation know that their public message is rotting our sense of responsibility and morality the way that Frosted Flakes is rotting the teeth of our children."  I Closed my other window but if you google his name you'll find this at the bottom of his editorial. He seems to be a very clear-minded, intelligent, rational individual. Kudos to the rabbi!


----------



## POTUS (Feb 11, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> >>> and on that note, in a few moments, they will be giving a statement as to THEY are on the verge of some huge new medical, scientific breakthrough showing that what WE already knew to be facts, as thier very own new developement.
> 
> and all the time, it was US driving. we just let them ride shotgun...bb...


I don't care if they have to save face. Let em. Just legalize it.


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 11, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Good point, F'n.
> 
> Find me a BOOZE manufacturer that wants MJ legal....
> 
> If you do, I'll find you a left-handed wahoo bird.



I brew beer.  

Now if you don't mind, we all want to see your wahoo.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 11, 2009)

TentFarmer said:
			
		

> I brew beer.
> 
> Now if you don't mind, we all want to see your wahoo.


 
:giggle: Oh no you don't.


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 11, 2009)

My latest brew is a wheat bear flavored with coriander seed and orange peel.

Very good indeed.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Feb 11, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Good point, F'n.
> 
> Of course they've studied it. Hell, they study the mating habits of the left-handed wahoo bird during flight.
> 
> ...



I see what your sayin'.. but I think that RJ Reynolds and Co. would be the first to shoot down MJ, i mean.. "should I SMOKE cigs?.. which will KILL me? or smoke "Marlboro GREENS" which will get me "stoned"?? hmmmm!?!?

Hell if MJ is such a terrible "gateway drug" maybe I'll get "all doped up" and buy some Evan Williams!:hubba: THEN..I can wreck my truck into a family of five...because I was "high".. Yes our law is flawed...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 12, 2009)

TentFarmer said:
			
		

> My latest brew is a wheat bear flavored with coriander seed and orange peel.
> 
> Very good indeed.



Be more than happy to confirm that for you. I LOVE wheat beir.

Quickly! Before Ze Germanz get here!!!


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry Effin, only 3 left and they're going fast.  Easy to make though, even a stoner can do it!!


----------



## blondeboy (Feb 21, 2009)

*Olympic pot smoker Michael Phelps is my hero.  I also wished he couldve had the balls to stand up against the media when he was caught chocking on a bong at the South Carolina college party. He could've replied like a typical jocky and say something stupid and got away with it....like, "I was simply performing CPR on the bong, after it fell into the swimming pool!" Ha! Ha!  Joking aside, its so sad that Kelloggs dropped his sponsorship. The tons of sugars and the unknown ingredients inside their products are more harmful for the body in consumption, then taking one hit from a bong! Especially these harmful products; Kelloggs Pop Tarts or a bowl of Kelloggs Fruit Loops  . I have personally boycotted ALL Kelloggs products!  Ha! Ha! LOL We finally know the secret to how he maintains that ungodly 12,000 calorie per day diet, he has the munchies*:headbang2: :bong1: :tokie:


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Feb 21, 2009)

> Matter of fact the camera man/woman should have their eyelids taped open and flashed with a camera or a strobe light for 2 days straight.


  Better yet, put him under 40,000 lumens of light with their eyeballs tapped open for 18/6 then 12/12!


----------



## POTUS (Feb 21, 2009)

TentFarmer said:
			
		

> I brew beer.
> 
> Now if you don't mind, we all want to see your wahoo.


Ok, but I warned you...


zzzziiipppppppppppppp, wonk! Damn that floor's cold. I thought I was far enough up on the ladder!

hehe


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Ok, but I warned you...
> 
> 
> zzzziiipppppppppppppp, wonk! Damn that floor's cold. I thought I was far enough up on the ladder!
> ...



Thats my biggest fear of wearing boxers for so many years.  

Time to go back to the tighty whities there potus.


----------

